# Fruit Flies - Bham AL



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

I was stranded in TX due to the Hurricane and then was called back into TX for work to help out a chemical plant. I'm back now, however my sitter mixed gliders with wingless so now I have all fliers. If anyone has some extra cultures they could sell or donate I would appreciate it.


----------

